# watery eyes



## woodly (Jul 23, 2010)

does anyone else get watery eyes when anxious? i remember this would happen very rarely when i was younger but recently it has gotten unbearable. if i could cure this i'm sure i wouldnt have SA.

when in a conversation i'll rub my eyes to get rid of the water. that'll cause the other person to do the same which makes it worse. 

are there any remedies for this?


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG, Thought I was the only one
But mine don't get severely watery
Still it gets watery enough sometimes people think im cryin or sad


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah that use to be a big problem of mine.. I only have it occasionally now. Never really knew what I could do about it, otherwise I would tell you. Sorry.. I'm sure things can be done though.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I got watery eyes half an hour ago when i was talking to someone i hadnt seen in a few months. I think it was the wind though, so i just put my sunglasses back on.


----------



## woodly (Jul 23, 2010)

ah good so its not just me. it definitely does get worse when its windy

i've been told that its not as bad as i make it out to be. although that was from my mum who's most likely trying to make me not worry about it. is it likely that its not as noticeable to other people as it is to ourselves?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I still get this quite frequently back and forth from college. Used to think it was the wight of my bag I fill up to the brim with **** I don't need to keep me FITT but realised even with my breathing and heart rate under control it stil happened just a spoorly, usually when walking. Walking in a very public place through a tightly packed crowd is minefield of danger and it feels that way usually. What I hate the most is finding myself behind someone and not being able to break away without making a big song and dance over it like crossing to the other side of the street. With mindfullness meditation and breathing control I haven't had so much of this particular problem of late thankfully. Breatihnh was a massive breakthrough to me, force yourself to not breath as fast, purposefully slower breaths works


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe you should wear fake glasses??, Maybe it will help you, it helps me sometimes 
It feels like i'm hiding behind some thing, behind my glasses, I feel better with that.
People think it's very funny that I help myself wearing glasses, but it's true haha.
It really helps me.

But i got the same, its not a fun thing to have =(


----------



## DanDom (Aug 2, 2010)

This has always been an issue for me. I should buy a pair of sunglasses too see if it'll help me.


----------



## woodly (Jul 23, 2010)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Breatihnh was a massive breakthrough to me, force yourself to not breath as fast, purposefully slower breaths works


i tried this out today at college and it seems to have some affect. hopefully it'll get better with time. thanks for the advice.


----------



## power (May 3, 2011)

I've struggled with this watery eyes trouble for YEARS. Excessively. And I have found it is absolutely tied to the anxiety, it is not separate, for me. 

It has to do with the muscles in my face. When I get tense and anxious, my face subconsciously tightens up and it opens up my tear ducts too far and the tears drain from my eyes.

When I am relaxed and calm my face muscles are relaxed, my tear ducts close, and my eyes are perfectly lubricated, even in wind.

When your face is tensed up and all your tears drain out then the wind or rubbing your eyes can make it even worse.

Solving the watery eye problem is all about getting your face to relax, which since it is not really under your control directly requires YOU to relax. You can also try rubbing your forehead with the palm of your hand and pulling it down your entire face to help relax the muscles. Or if possible try closing your eyes somewhere private and do some breathing for a while. 

Trying to PREVENT the tearing and watering will only make your face tense up further, cause you more anxiety, and make it worse. You've got to somehow step out of the situation, relax your face muscles, regain composure, and re-enter the situation.

Obviously allergies can cause dry watery eyes, but all the allergy medication in the world won't relax your face muscles.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Oh gosh, this is also an issue for me. It rarely happens, but when it does, it can annoy me and make me even more anxious. 

Don't really have any tips, though. Sunglasses for when you know it'll be an anxiety-ridden day.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

yep. I get this when I feel really anxious.

I was wondering if it's due to dry eyes and if eye drops would work? I'm doubtful.


----------



## cbrown (Oct 26, 2011)

I very much identify with this problem. For me it is catch-22. If my eyes are watering when I am talking to people it makes me feel so anxious. I don't know which comes first but am happy to share the following: I tear up much more in cold temperatures (including air conditioning) and especially when it is windy; I recently saw an eye specialist when eye was infected and he prescribed Systane drops cause he said I had dry eyes. He must be right because these drops are the best yet. Really make a difference. Now that I know about the dry eyes syndrome I cope better when I start to tear but would prefer to not have the problem. Am even thinking of moving to warmer climes! Watery eyes are an affliction that gets little press. All the best.


----------



## Wavepool (Dec 20, 2011)

*So What*

Hello! I have this problem and it is not a simple thing. for me, it is linked with other problems: an inability to concentrate, social anxiety/shyness, overly sensitive to social situations....I'm far too old to still be grappling with watery eyes in social situations this but I have developed some techniques that help: Try to be a thoughtful listener and trick yourself into forgetting that you have watery eyes, have a prop like a glass of water or even sunglasses, breathe through your nose in a constricting way it's hard to describe (it's like breathing with your nasal passages squeezed or constricted) doing this will make your body forget to have watery eyes, it's not coordinated enough to do both...The most important thing: I had to GET RID MY VICES. no more than one small drink of alchohol a day if you can handle moderation, no video games, eat good a diet preferably with lots of fruits and vegetables, get lots of exercise. If you feel great, thoughtful and well rested you're happier and have more self control. Nobody gives a damn if you're shy if you have other great qualities, and most people can relate or find it endearing. Identify negativity and obsessive behavior and stamp it out. Easier said than done right? just do it anyway, life is too short.

I wish somebody had a technical term for watery eyes so we could have it clinically bagged and tagged.


----------



## Velvet Neptune (Dec 21, 2011)

OMG I thought this only happened to me. I've had this "condition" for 30 years or so. When I'm in a crowd or around someone I like, my eyes start to get real watery. It sucks.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

wow thought I was the only one.. didn't know it had anything to do with anxiety though!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i too have this problem..sorry i dnt know any remedies..i hope people help us both


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, this happens to me, too. This especially happens when I force myself to make eye contact with someone.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

woodly said:


> when in a conversation i'll rub my eyes to get rid of the water. that'll cause the other person to do the same which makes it worse.


Supposedly people mimick gestures in convesation if they want to make a good impression. (suggest they're "on the same page")


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I get it every once in a while. It is only a real problem when I :yawn yawn.


----------

